# GROWIN UP. My first grow.



## Mac-daddy (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey sup guys, 

I'm doing a vertical grow with 5 plants trying to find a suitable mother plant for my grows to come.

Strains I'm useing are 
1x delicious cotton candy feminized 
2x Hawaiian skunk haze regular
2x strawberry blue feminized.

A friend sent them, they came free with his herbies order.

My set up is a 250w 16/8 MH for vedg and 12/12 600w HPS for flower.

I have all my plants in 5 L pots with MG herb and vegtable potting mix, have mixed in one third coco coir for drainage, water retention and airation and all that good stuff.

I will be useing canna PK13/14 for nutes about a week into flower (mixed real week due to nutes already in soil)

Vedge time will be short this grow because 5 plants will fill the screen ill be useing real quick, not exactly sure when ill switch them to flower yet other then when they are about a third up the screen.

The screen is 2 and a half foot tall and diameter is about 2 foot 3 inches. 
I have a modified bathroom fan blowing cold air up past the light and exhaust fan sucking hot air from the top of the room above the light.
They arnt in this set up just yet because they are only 12 days old from sprout. 

At the moment they are under 250w MH and reflector.


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 7, 2014)

This is at 11 days old from sprout.


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 7, 2014)

Does any one have experience with these 3 strains so i know what I'm in for??


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 8, 2014)

Lookin good , never grown those strains though.

Watching seedlings on your first grow seems like it goes for months haha goodluck


----------



## corbin5754 (Jul 11, 2014)

Only thing I can tell you is mabe put your light a little closer 12" away. When I started my strawberry blue and Hawaiian I used cfl for a while then switched to hps I have 2 400w. I also didntt fill my pots all the way up with dirt and every time it sstretched I added a layer of dirt this made them get fat and branches basically started right after dirt. I started June 5th im in my second week of flower and they are about 23-28 inches long. Watch out the Hawaiians will get tall. Im still learning and basically my first grow as well. Good luck


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

you got a polyploid seedling there, well done, i think................


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

you need some fertiliser as that soil you have will only go so far, pk13/14 is a good booster but you only use it for a week or two and it has no nitrogen which the plants will no doubt need, as well as other things.

personally i would go and get 1l of canna coco A+B to go with your pk 13/14 and use nothing but coco for the grow (mg soil has mixed reviews)you will have better results no question about it.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> you need some fertiliser as that soil you have will only go so far, pk13/14 is a good booster but you only use it for a week or two and it has no nitrogen which the plants will no doubt need, as well as other things.
> 
> personally i would go and get 1l of canna coco A+B to go with your pk 13/14 and use nothing but coco for the grow (mg soil has mixed reviews)you will have better results no question about it.


It looks like hes allready got them in 4L pots , but coco would be a good move for future grows


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey sorry for no reply for a while, I wasnt getting alerts for this thread for some reason.

Day 19. And I have some problems.

      
They are my 2 biggest plants. The smaller 3 aren't showing any problems.

I have looked around and have put it down to nutrient burn or light burn.

I have moved my light 10cm further away. ( a bit over elbow to tip of fingers.) other then that I won't water for a while and when I do it will only be a tiny amount at the base of the plant because the soil where I put the seeds is a seedling raising mix and at the bottom and around the edges of the pot is the nutrient rich soil (MG vegtable and herb mix).

Hoping they pull through, get a bit older where they can handle the nutrients in the soil and shoot up.

Next time i will be using smaller pots and reporting once plants mature.


I will give an update of all the plants in a couple of days when I get home.

Thanks for the interest guys, thought no one was bothered with this thread


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 13, 2014)

corbin5754 said:


> Only thing I can tell you is mabe put your light a little closer 12" away. When I started my strawberry blue and Hawaiian I used cfl for a while then switched to hps I have 2 400w. I also didntt fill my pots all the way up with dirt and every time it sstretched I added a layer of dirt this made them get fat and branches basically started right after dirt. I started June 5th im in my second week of flower and they are about 23-28 inches long. Watch out the Hawaiians will get tall. Im still learning and basically my first grow as well. Good luck



Hey bro do you have a thread of your plants so i can check them out?


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> you need some fertiliser as that soil you have will only go so far, pk13/14 is a good booster but you only use it for a week or two and it has no nitrogen which the plants will no doubt need, as well as other things.
> 
> personally i would go and get 1l of canna coco A+B to go with your pk 13/14 and use nothing but coco for the grow (mg soil has mixed reviews)you will have better results no question about it.


Yeah had been told recently by a friend exactly what you have said about the nutrients and coco.
He explained y as well for example the plants will get more food and oxygen more regularly.... Along with a lot more, I will make the switch to coco in the future but soil seems a lot more forgiving for now since I'm still learning.


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> you need some fertiliser as that soil you have will only go so far, pk13/14 is a good booster but you only use it for a week or two and it has no nitrogen which the plants will no doubt need, as well as other things.
> 
> personally i would go and get 1l of canna coco A+B to go with your pk 13/14 and use nothing but coco for the grow (mg soil has mixed reviews)you will have better results no question about it.


Also you say use coco A+B with my PK13/14, since I will be using them both what ratio would u recommend i mix it as and when should i start and stop this nutrient plan taking into concern that I'm already in soil thats burning my plants


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2014)

the plants looks hungry to me, possibly over watered too but hard to say exactly, certainly doesn't look over fertilised.

in pure coco i would be using anywhere from 1-4ml per litre depending on growth stage, pk 13/14 i use at 1ml/l for 2 weeks max and believe me coco is a LOT more forgiving than soil, you know exactly what the plants are getting every day


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok so I'm back home.

These plants are 24 days from sprout. 

I feel like they are quite stunted due to some over watering and over nute problems.

1. Now looking the most promising although a small brown spot appeared on one of the leaves like the larger two, number 2 and number 5.

2. New growth looks healthy. No new spots, Bottom 2 leaves dying off and some other leaves drooping (over or under watering) need some advise on this one.

3. My little genetic mutation, must stress little tho. Hasn't shown any signs of stress at all, just seems like a bit of a runt.

4. Runt of the litter, hasn't shown any signs of stress. Looks healthy and sprouting new leaves. Tiny compared to the others.

5. Largest of my plants.
Was first to show over watering and nute burn signs, guessing because it has a larger root system. Bottom leaves seem to of stopped getting worse although a new brow spot emerged on one of the leaves in the new growth.

I haven't watered in 5 days. The leaves seem less droopy especially on number 5, (number 2 still drooping tho).


----------



## Sativied (Jul 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> you got a polyploid seedling there, well done, i think................


Tricot, not polyploid.


----------



## ghb (Jul 18, 2014)

hungry either way, feed with nutes.....


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> hungry either way, feed with nutes.....


Hungry either way??


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 18, 2014)

I think I will get some A and B nutes and water 2 of them with it. One small and one large and see what happens, 

I just don't think it could be hungry with a plant this small in soil that is notorious for being to hot.


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 18, 2014)

Ether way, I'm taking your advise. These I'll keep these plants to see what they do but I have new seeds getting sent by a mate and I'm starting in canna coco.


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

how much soil are they in though? in the pics it looks like pure coco.

once in coco you'll know what they are eating and won't have such problems, good luck man


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 20, 2014)

They are in mrical grow vegetable and herb mix with 1/3 coco mixed in but there is about 2 fists in the middle of the pot of a seedling rasing mix. (Never again) 


Transplanting to coco tomorrow


----------



## ghb (Jul 20, 2014)

i'm sure you'll pull them back from the brink.

if they have roots and leaves then they are still alive


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah coco is the shit!! You wont look back


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 22, 2014)

Transplanted to coco yesterday, washed all the soil off the roots and planted in 1 L pots.

Improvements in all my plants aleardy, everything has new growth even with the stress of the transplant. 

Revised that the little flying bugs ( looked like tiny fly's about 2 mm long) that were in my soil were fungas gnats, checked the plants today after transplanting and they are no where to be seen.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 25, 2014)

Hows life treating the bitches? And possible gentlemen


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 27, 2014)

Monday after transplant to coco.
Sunday 6 days later
 

So in conclusion, lickaplatapus and ghb you 2 were 100% right. Coco was the best idea ever!


----------



## ghb (Jul 27, 2014)

why the sand on top? do you have an insect problem? the layer of sand will compact when wet and stop the coco being so aerated.

i agree though they are in better shape than 6 days ago, keep feeding the nutes and they will grow rapidly once they take hold.

i like the look of #2, nice sativa looking leaves


----------



## rob333 (Jul 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> why the sand on top? do you have an insect problem? the layer of sand will compact when wet and stop the coco being so aerated.
> 
> i agree though they are in better shape than 6 days ago, keep feeding the nutes and they will grow rapidly once they take hold.
> 
> i like the look of #2, nice sativa looking leaves


whats the go with the sand ??? and they are in coco ?


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah there is always a couple of fungus gnats kicking around (only spotted 1 last time i was in there). 

I'm not sure which ones are which, the seeds wernt labeled from my mate.
#2 is 100% one of the Hawaiian skunk haze regular seeds.

Not 100% what the others are. #4 and #1 are ether strawberry blue or delicious cotton candy (i think they are same strain, not sure which strain tho) same goes for #5 and no idea what #1 is.

If any one knows feel free to pipe up and let me know


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah 2 cm of sand on top to keep the fungal gnats. Coco under that.


----------



## rob333 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mac-daddy said:


> Yeah 2 cm of sand on top to keep the fungal gnats. Coco under that.


i get fungas gnates in soil never in coco i would ditch that sand man it has silica which will fuck with most nutes


----------



## rob333 (Jul 27, 2014)

and if u run coco the right way man u wont have gnates


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah righto. Ill get rid of it then, they might just be left over from when I was in soil, they were having a bloody party before i transplanted and now I find one or 2 flying round


----------



## perdidobandito (Jul 27, 2014)

I would guess that #2 and #3 are the Haze, #5 is the DCC and that #4 and #1 are the Strawberry Blue. Not sure but you may find out in flowering or sooner.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jul 28, 2014)

rob333 said:


> i get fungas gnates in soil never in coco i would ditch that sand man it has silica which will fuck with most nutes


If he takes the sand away how does he keep the gnats away?


----------



## rob333 (Jul 28, 2014)

lickalotapus said:


> If he takes the sand away how does he keep the gnats away?


i always have one or two gnates flying around they dont harm the plant unless they swarm


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey so had some awesome growth in the last 2 days!Have some signs if nute burn on number 5 just on the 1 leaf.
There is something going on with #1 tho, I admit my ph has been fluctuating due to only making small batches of water, had a friend said it could be that so have now made up about 40L of water so ph will be steady from now on.
Also said it could be magnesium deficiencies. These leaves have only poped up in the last 24 hours.

Help plz


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jul 29, 2014)

I started using a layer of perlite on top and saw a reduction in my gnat levels.......... I should do it again to make sure it wasn't a fluke but it seemed to help out


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 29, 2014)

mrCRC420 said:


> I started using a layer of perlite on top and saw a reduction in my gnat levels.......... I should do it again to make sure it wasn't a fluke but it seemed to help out


Yeah man, same concept as with the sand ey.... I didnt have any perlite in my back yard for free tho lol


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey guys i must of forgot to add this pic, this is number 1 on the top leaves its dark green and yellowing in places with deformed leaves. 

Any ideas?


----------



## rob333 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mac-daddy said:


> View attachment 3216266 Hey guys i must of forgot to add this pic, this is number 1 on the top leaves its dark green and yellowing in places with deformed leaves.
> 
> Any ideas?


be that sand man holding that water in get it off and let it dry out


----------



## tstick (Aug 24, 2014)

I just feel from looking at it (lol), that soil is very acidic and a lot of the nutrients are getting bound up and locked out by improper pH…thus the yellowing and dying leaves.

I would get some good organic super soil and add a little extra perlite and use that instead of whatever that is you are growing in, presently.


----------



## sfrjosh (Sep 5, 2014)

The brings mr back to my first grows. The look like they are have son ph issues. This is who i went hydro. But even thst had son. Cruve balls 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------

